# Ogólne > Badania >  Badanie krwi u 28-latki. Proszę o interpretację...

## monia_piech

Witam. Z powodu ciągłego zmęczenia i od 2 miesięcy utrzymującej się temperatury zrobiłam prywatnie badanie krwi z rozmazem... Lekarz twierdzi ciągle, że to przeziębienie i nie chciał dać skierowania na badania. Prawie w każdej pozycji jest odchylenie od normy... Co to oznacza? Jaka może być przyczyna takich wyników? Pozdrawiam.

Leukocyty				3,2	  tys/µl*		[3,8 – 10,0]	L
Erytrocyty				3,5	  mln/µl*		[3,7 – 5,1]		L
Hematokryt			30	  %*			[37 – 47]		L
Hemoglobina			9,9	  g/dl*		[12,0 – 16,0]	L
MCV					88	  fl*			[80 – 99]
MCH					30	  pg*			[27 – 35]
MCHC				30,7	  g/dl*		[32,0 – 37,0]	L
Płytki krwi				518	  tys/µl*		[140 – 440]	H
Limfocyty %			17	  %*			[20 – 45]		L
Inne (Eo, Bazo, Mono) %	4	  %			[6 – 12]		L
Neutrofile %			79	  %*			[40 – 70]		H
Limfocyty #			1,2	  tys/µl*		[1,4 – 3,5]		L
Inne (Eo, Bazo, Mono) #	0,2	  tys/µl		[0,3 – 1,5]		L
Neutrofile #			1,18	  tys/µl*		[2,50 – 7,00]	L
RDW-CV				17,1	  %			[12 – 15]		H
PDW					13	  fl			[9 – 17]
MPV					10,50  fl			[9,00 – 13,00]
P-LCR				31	  %			[13 – 43]

CRP                   		18,25  mg/l		[0,00 – 5,00]	H

Neutrofile				35,2	  %*			[40 – 70]		L
Eozynofile				0,5	  %*			[1 – 5]		L
Bazofile				2,7	  %			[0 – 1]		H
Limfocyty				50,6	  %*			[20 – 45]		H
Monocyty				11	  %*			[3 – 8]		H

----------


## masi

Przewlekłe zmęczenia i utrzymująca się od dwóch miesięcy temperatura powinny lekarza zainteresować. Czy badanie było wykonywane w trakcie tego przeziębienia? Swoją drogą dziwny lekarz skoro skąpi skierowania na zwykłą morfologie? NA Pani miejscu powtórzyłabym te badania z rozmazem i w razie nieprawidłowości odwiedziłabym innego lekarza.

----------


## Patryk86

Witam!
Wyniki wskazują na anemię, leukopenię, trombocytozę. W zasadzie takie wyniki (cytopenia dwuukładowa) przy tych objawach (gorączka od ponad miesiąca) są wskazaniem do wykonania biopsji aspiracyjnej szpiku.

----------


## Patryk86

Witam!
Wyniki wskazują na anemię, leukopenię, trombocytozę. W zasadzie takie wyniki (cytopenia dwuukładowa) przy tych objawach (gorączka od ponad miesiąca) są wskazaniem do wykonania biopsji aspiracyjnej szpiku.

----------


## monia_piech

No tony sumie troszkę mnie nastraszyliście. Tak naprawdę to od tamtego czasu nic z tymi wynikami nie zrobiłam. Wrzuciłem do szuflady i leżą. Od tamtego czasu stałe czuje się zmęczona i senna... Zwalałam to wszystko na pracę... Teraz w takim razie powtórzę badanie.i lecę do lekarza, może Wkońcu zainteresuje się pacjentem. Pozdrawiam i dziękuję za odpowiedzi.

----------


## monia_piech

Ponownie zrobiłam badania i niestety okazuje się, że wyniki nie są lepsze... Wręcz przeciwnie... Leukocyty, erytrocyty, hemoglobina i hematokryt poleciały jeszcze w dół... Płytki się podniosły... Chyba kolorowo nie jest. Jutro idę do rodzinnego... Ciekawe czy tym razem się zainteresuje, czy tak jak ostatnio...

----------


## masi

no to już koniecznie a jeśli znowu sie nie zainteresuje, idź do innego lekarza rodzinnego, nie lekceważ tego.

----------


## monia_piech

Panibdoktor stwierdziła anemię, zapisała żelazo i kazała za miesiąc powtórzyć morfologię i do niej wrócić...

----------


## masi

no to cóż pozostaje czekać, mamy ten sam problem  moje wyniki też są słabe a konkretnie leukocyty, limfocyty, neutrofile i eozynofile wszystko poniżej normy, jutro się wybiorę do lekarza ciekawe co na to powie

----------


## masi

może podasz na siebie jakiś namiar to się odezwę i napisze co mój lekarz na to?

----------


## monia_piech

Ok. Mój e-mail: monia_piech@o2.pl. Napisz proszę do mnie, rano prześlę Ci wyniki z moich 2 ostatnich badań...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Agnieszka możesz się do mnie odezwać na maila? Gdzieś mi się zapomniały nasze wiadomości i nie mogębsię z Tobą skontaktować.

----------


## masi

już napisałam  :Smile:

----------

